# Co-angler bws mosquito lake needed



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Looking for a co angler for the weekend series event on mosquito....


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dmur13 (Jul 10, 2009)

My link just backed out last minute. If you still need a link
call Dennis 440 865-1196. I'm already signed up


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks....I will call you this afternoon


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rprobass (Apr 10, 2008)

u still need a link?


----------

